# The Easiest way to germ your seeds! 1-2-3!!!



## trillions of atoms (May 4, 2008)

Hello agian! Heres a way to germinate any seed 1,2,3!!! 

1: drop seeds in lukewarm water...nothing fancy. dark, light on in the room, w/e!  just as long as the room isnt freezing then the seeds will pop quick!

2: wait a day maybe two...







if you want to change the water every day and leave them for a couple days to grow longer roots then do it! i find its easier to plant with a nice striaght taproot thats about an inch or so... 





3. Plant! :hubba:







make sure to have clean hands and be gentle and you will have no problems with this method!

no worry of stagnated seeds, damping off, or roots growing through medium until planting.

Most every seed that germs using this method will grow out, only few are to weak to get going. 

Hope this helps ppl having a hard time germing seeds.


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 4, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25468

there ya go brushy...planting after germing thread-


----------



## G_48911 (May 4, 2008)

lol thanks for clearing that up. I've always just put used 4 pieces of moist papertowel on a plate inside a big zip lock.never had problems germinating.(although i have thaught of ways to get them to germinate even quicker)
 but either way,if you cant wait two days for the seed to germinate..its  gonna be a lonnnnnnnng grow =)


----------



## Fadeux (May 9, 2008)

I've always just popped em in the rockwool, and let nature do its thing...


----------



## honeybear (Jun 4, 2008)

aww, the beauty of nature in your pics! amazing how life can grow from something smaller than a pea.

using filtered water would be even better too!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 4, 2008)

yes, i use distilled water and if not brita filtered.....thanks for the reply!


----------



## downtown (Jun 4, 2008)

nice bro


----------



## howardstern (Sep 10, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> Hello agian! Heres a way to germinate any seed 1,2,3!!!
> 
> 1: drop seeds in lukewarm water...nothing fancy. dark, light on in the room, w/e! just as long as the room isnt freezing then the seeds will pop quick!
> 
> ...


 
I am trying this method on two of my DP WW seeds received today.  

1.) How long should I wait for the root to grow in the water before I transplant to soil?

2.) Should I push the seeds below the surface, or let them sit at surface, i.e. half-above, and half-below water?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 10, 2008)

i normally just change the water once at most twice a day- and changing the water will turn the seed and soak it good.

i wait three days sometimes four until i plant...then place gently into the hole and leave the pea leaves above ground.

goodluck


----------



## howardstern (Sep 11, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> i normally just change the water once at most twice a day- and changing the water will turn the seed and soak it good.
> 
> i wait three days sometimes four until i plant...then place gently into the hole and leave the pea leaves above ground.
> 
> goodluck


 
Thanks!

So far almost 24 hours and nothing yet.  I just changed the water.

So after you see root sprout you still let it sit for 3-4 days before transplanting?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Sep 11, 2008)

great post Trill' now everyone can use the paper towel to wipe the growing tears of joy


----------



## howardstern (Sep 11, 2008)

I am pleased to report that 30 hours after placing in water, the 2 seeds have BOTH germinated and are showing a bit of root breaking through.

Please let me know optimum time to translant, not too early, not too late, so that best chances of survival.  I don't want them to die in the water, or fail to break through soil after transplant.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2008)

ok bro, once the taproot pops out about an inch i then place the root onto the medium with the pea leaves above ground- that way you dont have to worry about it growing above ground. 

check out the planting thread on the second post i made ^^^ up there....


wait a few days and you will see the root get bigger and bigger- after its at least an inch then i plant- using a pen lightly stuck into the medium.

with this method the plant will be above ground and will have a nice arreated place for the first root to grow into. just be gentle and you have nothing to worry about!

goodluck!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2008)

and dont worry about the plant dying in the water- ive had them shed seed and start to grow in a shot glass!


----------



## howardstern (Sep 11, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> ok bro, once the taproot pops out about an inch i then place the root onto the medium with the pea leaves above ground- that way you dont have to worry about it growing above ground.
> 
> check out the planting thread on the second post i made ^^^ up there....
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, brothuh!  If you were here I would treat you to (share with you) some good smoke!


----------



## howardstern (Sep 11, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> check out the planting thread on the second post i made ^^^ up there....


 
Can you post direct link?

Thanks.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 11, 2008)

This is the easiest way the germanate seed. Plus you know the plant has started to grow, without waiting for seed to pop-up.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2008)

everytime i post a direct link myfriend it says page not found...the link up at the top of this thread is still good....it is my second post here


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25468
> 
> there ya go brushy...planting after germing thread-


 

here try this


----------



## howardstern (Sep 11, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> here try this


 
Thanks, it works!


----------



## andy52 (Sep 11, 2008)

can you use this method for hydro growing also?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 11, 2008)

yes sir you can  

i wouldnt recommend using peat tho- because it tends to break apart and can get into the nutrient solution after a few feedings.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 12, 2008)

...and the roots aren't much longer than they were before.  The shell looks softer and ready to fall off, but I am worried about taking them now (considering your advice to let them grow out to inch) to plant upside down.  

Please help.  Don't want to lose my babies.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2008)

just keep changing the water with fresh water.... they will be fine.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 13, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> just keep changing the water with fresh water.... they will be fine.



Thanks for the reassurance.  I have been changing twice per day after reading you did the same.  Since the 4 in soil have all popped up today, I plan on transplanting these 2 from the water to the moist soil, let them all sit for a few days to get stronger, and then transplant each that survives to a single pot.

...and the fun begins!


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 13, 2008)

Listen man, I am sorry, but....

On this page you wrote you have been growing for 12 years...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31062

Then here you are asking how to germinate seeds?  How have you been growing for 12 years, but don't know how to germinate seeds?

It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## howardstern (Sep 13, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> Listen man, I am sorry, but....
> 
> On this page you wrote you have been growing for 12 years...
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31062
> ...



For 12 years I have only been successful germinating straight in soil.  This is first time I am trying this water-soak method, and don't want to make mistakes in any part of this new process for me.


----------



## massproducer (Sep 17, 2008)

12 years is a rather long time


----------



## Fadeux (Oct 12, 2008)

howardstern said:
			
		

> For 12 years I have only been successful germinating straight in soil.  This is first time I am trying this water-soak method, and don't want to make mistakes in any part of this new process for me.



With all due respect, any seed you plant has only one job to do. Grow another plant. Billions upon Billions of seeds have sprouted without any human intervention. If the seed can't do that, the species doesn't survive. MJ has been around longer than the domesticated dog. Its been sprouting, millions of times a year, for 10's of thousands of years. There may be a better way to sprout a seed, but I assure you, a seed is perfectly capable of doing it on its on, provided you just don't screw up "That much."


----------



## holden600 (Nov 6, 2008)

I get a plate, kitchen roll or summit, wet it in distilled water, drop the seed in there and cover it over put a cup over it and wait for the seed to pop, then srop it in the soil and let mother nature do its thing


----------



## alwayshighonline (Nov 7, 2008)

thanx to you and all of those who r spreading their knowledge


----------

